# Bubbles in my silicone- should I be worried?



## SallyWho (Sep 12, 2015)

During my weekly water change, I noticed that all four corner seals are riddled with bubbles. Most are small, but some are over half a centimeter. I don't know how long they've been there- I just noticed them today, but I bought the tank off Craigslist about 18 months ago, so there's no telling how old the tank is. Should I be worried? Am I going to come home from work some day soon to find 30 gallons of water soaking my landlord's carpet?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Those look like the excess silicone that was spread near the corners. As long as you do not/or have minimal bubbles where the edge of the glass is sealed to the other glass, then you should be fine.


----------



## PlantGate (Aug 23, 2016)

It looks to me like someone resealed that tank at some point and did not prep the surface correctly. Not sure I would trust it but take a few pictures and make sure it is not spreading.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm no expert, but I wouldn't trust it at all. It's not worth the risk


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

The important part is where the glass butts up against another pane of glass. The bit that spills over that has the bubbles in it does not keep the tank together. It is just aesthetic not structural.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

I mostly agree with Zapins, but my fear would be that those bubbles would allow for further degradation. Like a loose thread in clothing, not a huge deal until it eventually starts to unravel. 

Personally, I'd be looking for a new tank, but I guess it depends on how risk averse you are 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

natemcnutty said:


> I mostly agree with Zapins, but my fear would be that those bubbles would allow for further degradation. Like a loose thread in clothing, not a huge deal until it eventually starts to unravel.
> 
> Personally, I'd be looking for a new tank, but I guess it depends on how risk averse you are
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Beat me to it, was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## SallyWho (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for all your input, guys! There's so much good advice on this forum, and I'm really grateful.  I think I'll measure and monitor the bubbles. If I see any further degradation, I'll go buy a new tank.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I had a 55g tank that lost the silicon completely except for the little bit between the panes of glass. No leaks/floods for about 8 years of having it. If the bubbles get between the glass then maybe think about a new tank, and even then that isn't a deal breaker. I had a 90g tank with a bubble between the glass and no issues for many years. Tanks are surprisingly resilient.


----------



## filipem (May 1, 2008)

A tank on an uneven surface is far more dangerous then what you have there. But if it was me I'd get a new tank. I just like of my other stuff dry


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

It's probably fine, but you could cut out all the visible silicone, leaving the bits that glue the glass together. Then reseal it after masking where no silicone should go. Pull masking tape off as soon as you are done applying silicone. Let it stand for 2 days or so to cure.THis is only a second seal, the structural bonds are between the pieces of glass. There you want no bubbles.


----------

